# What kind of horse is this???



## ahalleyscomet (Dec 12, 2011)

I saw this posted on facebook and I think it is so handsome. Naturally I've gotta know what kind of horse it is...so any ideas???


----------



## OkieGal (Dec 14, 2011)

Gypsy Vanner.


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

OkieGal said:


> Gypsy Banner.


*Vanner


I think that's my best guess, too...


----------



## SilverShadowStable (Dec 31, 2011)

It might be a drum horse (gypsy vanner) from the UK? What makes me think that is all the mane, tail and leg hair and the baroque body with the paint type markings. Cool horse!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ahalleyscomet (Dec 12, 2011)

Oh wow I did not know they had coloring like that! I love the splotches!


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

I 4th that guess.


----------



## OkieGal (Dec 14, 2011)

I know. Lol. Stupid autocorrect on my phone.
Tryin' to type for me and stuffs...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SilverShadowStable (Dec 31, 2011)

Lol! It took me so long to post y'all beat me to the guesses! ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Looks like a grey pinto vanner. Sadly, the dappling will likely fade into lighter grey patches like this grey pinto vanner










or










Fabulous looking horse.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Silver dapple Gypsy Vanner, actually. Just difference in winter versus summer coats.

Austin


----------



## OkieGal (Dec 14, 2011)

^^^ I think I just died and went to heaven.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

bubba13 said:


> Silver dapple Gypsy Vanner, actually. Just difference in winter versus summer coats.
> 
> Austin


Cool, Bubba, Thanks!!

A stunning horse, for sure. I will always bow to your knowledge of horse genetics, something I know very little of. So, this horse will maintain its dappling and dark coloration? I sure hope so.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Silver's actually something I know little about, but it's not progressive, so I'd say so. Obviously environmental factors are going to play a role with seasonal coloring.

A few other horses:


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-colors-genetics/absolutely-outstanding-105761/

Love how popular this horse is, haha


----------

